# Which Fossil Pokemon?



## funtubs (Aug 12, 2010)

What is your favorite fossil pokemon/family? This can be from any generation.

Mine would definitely be Kabutops, maybe just because its fairly similar to Scyther


----------



## Green (Aug 12, 2010)

bastiodon or aerodactyl. cerotopsidae are my favorite dinosaur family and PTERODACTYLS.


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 12, 2010)

Aero. It's so boss I just had to name it RAWR!.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 12, 2010)

Omanyte/Omastar! As a group, though, I like the Hoenn fossils best.


----------



## nothing to see here (Aug 12, 2010)

I've always liked pretty much all of them, especially the aquatic ones.  Kind of hard to choose a favorite, though... probably either Kabuto/Kabutops or Omanyte/Omastar, though I like the 3rd-gen ones too.

...it's a good thing you didn't ask for my _least_-favorite fossil Pokémon.  Now _that_ would be a hard question.


----------



## Aisling (Aug 12, 2010)

Bastiodon and Rampardos! Totally legit dinosaurs, instead of buggy cepholapod thingies. Back when gen IV was being revealed I was a huge fan of the Bastiodon family, but obviously Ramaprdos is growing on me too.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 12, 2010)

RRRR IMMA BITE YO FACE

...:D

this should be made into a poll.


----------



## funtubs (Aug 12, 2010)

Do i make it a poll?


----------



## voltianqueen (Aug 12, 2010)

Aerodactyl! He's so cool :D


----------



## Wargle (Aug 12, 2010)

Alraunne said:


> Bastiodon and Rampardos! Totally legit dinosaurs, instead of buggy cepholapod thingies. Back when gen IV was being revealed I was a huge fan of the Bastiodon family, but obviously Ramaprdos is growing on me too.


There more fossils than just dinosaurs. Why should Pokémon be different?

ON TOPIC:

 is great

but I think


----------



## Aisling (Aug 12, 2010)

Brock said:


> There more fossils than just dinosaurs. Why should Pokémon be different?


Of course, I'm just saying I like dinosaurs a lot more than cephalopod thingies, which is why those Pokemon are my favorite fossils. :p It would be cool to see some mammalian fossil Pokemon next gen, though.


----------



## NegativeVibe (Aug 12, 2010)

Rampardos, as well as Aerodactyl. 

And yes, they should definitely make mammalian fossil pokemon.


----------



## Forkster (Aug 12, 2010)

As most people will say, Aerodactyl or Kabutops are sweet. On a related note, I hope this season's aren't as unmemorable as R/S'. Did anyone even like Lileep ?


----------



## Adriane (Aug 12, 2010)

Forkster said:


> As most people will say, Aerodactyl or Kabutops are sweet. On a related note, I hope this season's aren't as unmemorable as R/S'. Did anyone even like Lileep ?


Yes. I did.


----------



## Green (Aug 12, 2010)

i liked it and cradily. c:


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 12, 2010)

Gaze at it and be awesomeburned.

Also  is cool.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 12, 2010)

Aerodactyl FTW!

Then Kabutops. Then Rampardos. Then Armaldo. Then Cradily. Then Bastiodon. Then Omastar.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 12, 2010)

> Did anyone even like Lileep ?


yes? although it's a freaking hard pokemon to train


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 12, 2010)

cradily kicks ass in sand with +6/+6/-6.


----------



## Forkster (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow. I stand corrected. People love Lileep. Guess it's just my crowd that hated it. Awkward.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 12, 2010)

I loved Armaldo's design until I realised that the red markings weren't it's eyes :( I still think it looks great. But other then that, I like Aerodactyl, Rampardos, and um I dunno, but those are the main ones.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 12, 2010)

Anorith. =3


----------



## nastypass (Aug 12, 2010)

OMANYTE MORE LIKE ADORA-NYTE


----------



## Green (Aug 12, 2010)

they're like little face-eaters.


----------



## Dave Strider (Aug 12, 2010)

Lileep and Cradily.


----------



## Espeon (Aug 12, 2010)

I actually really liked Anorith and Armaldo.
...maybe I'm just biased as I had a shiny Armaldo in Emerald.


----------



## Missile (Aug 12, 2010)

I loved Sheldon to no extent when it came out, but I also have a fondness of Omanyte and Kabutops. But Aerodactly, Armaldo, Omastar and Ramparodos are close to favorites. <3 

I also know that my little brother would not be able to live without Omanyte and Kabutops.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 12, 2010)

Kabutops because fuck yeah.
Frankly most of the fossil Pokémon are pretty damn ugly.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 12, 2010)

Person biased towards most bug-types here. Anorith falls under the "most" catagory; Armaldo isn't as cool to me. I guess Kabutops is okay, too, but other than that the fossils aren't too interesting.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 12, 2010)

Rampardos.



You cannot deny his sheer awesomeness. Not to mention he's one hell of a powerhouse.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 12, 2010)

Cradily is fucking awesome. One of my favorites ever.

Lileep _is_ hard to train though.


----------



## Aisling (Aug 12, 2010)

Who was that member two forums ago that really liked Cradily? And I think she sprited or something? Freeze... freezie something.

Cradily's okay, that and Armaldo would probably be my fourth and third favorites. Cradily's kind of close with Kabutops though.

Come to think of it though, I had one of those Kabuto water squirter toys from Burger King when the first movie just came out in the US. His little claws would wrap around my finger... >: I miss it a lot.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 12, 2010)

Alraune said:


> Who was that member two forums ago that really liked Cradily? And I think she sprited or something? Freeze... freezie something.


only record of this freezie person I could dig up.


----------



## Aisling (Aug 12, 2010)

sreservoir said:


> only record of this freezie person I could dig up.


I'm wanting to think it was freezie-pop (or freeze-pop?) and that she was banned once or twice or something. I can't help but feel nostalgic looking at a Cradily.


----------



## Ruby (Aug 12, 2010)

Alraune said:


> I'm wanting to think it was freezie-pop (or freeze-pop?) and that she was banned once or twice or something. I can't help but feel nostalgic looking at a Cradily.


Yeah, Freeziepop (link).  I still talk to her occasionally.  Not sure if she still loves Cradily.

Edit:  On topic...  I like Omastar the best.


----------



## Leaftail (Aug 12, 2010)

Rampardos and Armaldo are my favorite fossil pokemon and two of my all-time faves.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 12, 2010)

It's a flower that will eat your soul with its eyes that look like teeth. :D


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 13, 2010)

LILEEP/CRADILY = <3

They're even more awesome when you realize that the yellow dots they have are actually they're eyes. It's one of those weird Pokemon that start off taking forever to train, but once it gets around level 40ish it levels up wicked fast. Plus, it's one of the few primarily defensive Pokemon that I find are really fun to use.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 13, 2010)

eew i liked armaldo and cradily the least. So icky.

The originals were the best. Kabutops is awesome, but kabuto is meh. Aero is still the best.


----------



## Missile (Aug 13, 2010)

Brock said:


> eew i liked armaldo and cradily the least. So icky.
> 
> The originals were the best. Kabutops is awesome, but kabuto is meh. Aero is still the best.













They're watching you, Brock.


----------



## Zippo12 (Aug 13, 2010)

i cant find rampardos... T-T
Armaldo! =3


----------



## Missile (Aug 13, 2010)

charizard608 said:


> i cant find rampardos... T-T
> Armaldo! =3









:3


----------



## Chopsuey (Aug 13, 2010)

sreservoir said:


> cradily kicks ass in sand with +6/+6/-6.


I learned this the hard way. Well, it was +3/+3/-3 but...

Anyway, Anorith! :3 The thing's adorable! It had been below Bastiodon until I got PBR, then it's 3-D model captured me. :D


Or Bastiodon. Because it's a Steel-type, and is therefore awesome.


----------



## Missile (Aug 13, 2010)

Blackthorne Steele said:


> I learned this the hard way. Well, it was +3/+3/-3 but...
> 
> Anyway, Anorith! :3 The thing's adorable! It had been below Bastiodon until I got PBR, then it's 3-D model captured me. :D
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 13, 2010)

Aerodactyl
Bastidon
Armaldo

They are my favorites in that order. *nodnod*


----------



## Zippo12 (Aug 13, 2010)

Mini_Moonwalker said:


> :3


yayz!! u foundz a Rampardos! =3


----------



## Latimew (Aug 15, 2010)

Rampardos!

Or maybe Kabuto.

Armaldo is also cool, though.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 15, 2010)

Rampardos, Cradily, Kabutops, oh, and Omanite, because it's cute.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Aug 15, 2010)

Kabutops is my favorite, followed by Omastar, then Aerodactyl, then Omanyte/Kabuto, and the rest of them are about tied after that. Though, the RS fossils rank just slightly higher than the DP fossils, purely because I'm more familiar with the RS fossil Pokémon.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 15, 2010)

Cradily and Kabutops are about tied, though I think I'm leaning towards Cradily.

After that, Omastar and Anorith are probably my favourites.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 17, 2010)

Kabutops. 

(Kabutops is part of a team I'm making, the other members being Gallade, Zangoose, Absol, Scyther and Sandslash)


----------



## Green (Aug 17, 2010)

blazheirio889 said:


> Cradily and Kabutops are about tied, though I think I'm leaning towards Cradily.


i can only wonder why. :]a


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 17, 2010)

All of the fossil Pokemon are super-cool. Something I really like is that they're not all dinosaurs; I mean, as cool as they are, I really like ammonites and barnacles.

Shieldon is my favorite, but as my avatar suggests I really like Omanyte as well. The only fossil I don't like is Anorith... primarily because it's so forgettable.

Also, if we're including Relicanth, he's cool.


----------



## Spoon (Aug 17, 2010)

If it counts, Relicanth is my favorite out of the fossil Pokémon. (They're based off living fossil, much like kabuto is.) However I'm fairly sure it doesn't count, so it's a tie between Anorith's and Omanyte's evolution lines, but Sheildon's up there, too.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 17, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> i can only wonder why. :]a


Hey, you're barely active in ASB. I think the active ASBers would know better. :P

On topic now, I actually love a lot of the fossil Pokemon. Shieldon is nice, though I don't quite like Bastiodon. Don't really like Rampardos either - probably because practically the only art I've seen of it is its sprite, which makes its head look quite swollen. :I


----------



## Green (Aug 17, 2010)

blazheirio889 said:


> Hey, you're barely active in ASB. I think the active ASBers would know better. :P


i know enough. phalanx~


----------



## Wargle (Aug 18, 2010)

Gen III Fossils were so ugly and forgettable. And Lileep are hard to train. Kabutops is like 10x awesomer than stupid Cradiliy.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 18, 2010)

Lileep /is/ hard to train, and I've barely ever used one in-game, actually. But like someone said in the thread earlier (forgot who), a Cursing Cradily in a sandstorm is a beast. I'm planning to make a team revolving around it later.

Barnacles are awesome though >:(


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 18, 2010)

I use restalk curse cradily, seed bomb variant, as a special wall. it reaches over 500 special defense in sand, which is ridiculously high.


----------



## Hogia (Aug 23, 2010)

My fave is Aerodactyl.

It flies |3


----------



## Darksong (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm pretty fond of all the fossil Pokemon, and I've owned all of them but Cradily and Armaldo at some point. I'm especially fond of Aerodactyl and Rampardos, though, since I use them a lot in role-playing, especially Aerodactyl.

For clarification, I'd have to say my favorite is Aerodactyl. It can learn Dragon Claw, one of my favorite moves, and it's a Flying-type, one of my favorite types (second to Fire).


----------

